# Moving to Orlando...Help!



## j.souza (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys,
Im 21 and my family (father who is us citizen) mother and younger brother are all moving to Orlando florida nearing the end of this year, I have been told that I must find an employer to sponsor me to work for them so I can reside with my family (or wait 7 years for green card). Can any of you guys help me find or know an employer which is helpful with this kind of situation? I will cover all admin costs of relative paperwork and fly over if needs be to have an interview. Please help as i do not want to be split from my family!

Many thanks for your time to read this.

Jamie


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

j.souza said:


> Hey guys,
> Im 21 and my family (father who is us citizen) mother and younger brother are all moving to Orlando florida nearing the end of this year


Is he your natural father? 



j.souza said:


> I have been told that I must find an employer to sponsor me to work for them so I can reside with my family (or wait 7 years for green card).


Who told you this? 



j.souza said:


> Can any of you guys help me find or know an employer which is helpful with this kind of situation?


There is no such thing. US employers need to proof the necessity to sponsor an employee based on qualifications.



j.souza said:


> I will cover all admin costs of relative paperwork and fly over if needs be to have an interview.


It does not work this way. 



j.souza said:


> Please help as i do not want to be split from my family!


If you cannot get a US passport by being the child of a US citizen able to transfer citizenship one option may be going to school. It is not an inexpensive one and only a temporary fix.

Many thanks for your time to read this.

Jamie[/QUOTE]

You did not give enough information to give you an answer. Read up on US visa requirements on travel.state.gov; do not skip the visa bulletin section.


----------



## j.souza (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, he is my natural father and has gained american citizenship through his father being american.

I was told that information by a visa specialist working for the us government! 

My Uncle who lives in florida is considering starting a soccer school company, I have a qualification in soccer coaching and further experience in soccer management in your opinion would that be a sufficient to gain sponsorship?

Thanks for your reply- it seems i have been mis-lead a bit.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

j.souza said:


> I was told that information by a visa specialist working for the us government!
> .


The US goverment does not employ visa specialist ...
they lied

you are an adult over 21 .. you are no longer under your family ...
they can file a petition for you it will take 7/8 years to get the immigrant visa 

if you can find an employer to hire you ..an H1B is possible ... you need an advanced degree and needed skills


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

j.souza said:


> Yes, he is my natural father and has gained american citizenship through his father being american.
> 
> I was told that information by a visa specialist working for the us government!
> 
> ...


Find out when your father actually lived in the US after age 14 and/or was stationed overseas with the US Armed Forces?

There is no "visa specialist working for the US government". 

"A qualification in soccer coaching" is probably not enough for an employer to sponsor you. Use the search function. This question has been discussed in the past.


----------

